# My poodle gang



## MollyMuiMa

Itty bitty pretty faces!


----------



## twyla

Thanks MollyMuiMa, they make my days


----------



## doditwo

How pretty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twyla

Waiting for the New Year to ring in

Pia my love







Beatrice my sweet girl







Leonard my little beardless man








_Lenny's beard grooming went awry so it came off_


----------



## twyla

Snuggling with the gang


----------



## Charmed

Leonard looks handsome with or without a beard. Of course, your girls are always pretty. I love hearing the stories about how they interact with each other. So small in size, but such big personalities!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Beautiful!! Is Leonard a new poo? He's very handsome. And the others are lovely. You keep them very nice, even between grooms.


----------



## twyla

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Beautiful!! Is Leonard a new poo? He's very handsome.


Leonard is new-ish, I missed having three poodles after Flower passed at the end of August 2017. I got Leonard mid December 2017 from Rodell poodles, he was a show prospect that got too tall. Lenny is 17 months old tomorrow. He is 11" tall and around 6 pounds healthy as an ox, interesting raising my first male :wink:. 


Poodlebeguiled said:


> You keep them very nice, even between grooms.


Thanks, I do try to keep all the pups clean and tidy, they get bathed every other week.


----------



## twyla

2018 was a long rough year at work, the last 4 months in particular. I needed to take a few days off to recoup from all the stress I am under, so I shut off my phone and hung out with my dogs for 5 days.

I got my oil changed and tires rotated, took Pia for her yearly draw and even managed to get a few group shots.









































































I feel tons better and the pups were pretty happy too


----------



## twyla

Treats for picture posing MA!


----------



## Mufar42

They are such a cute group!


----------



## twyla

Hunkered down ready for the snow to start


----------



## Rose n Poos

Hope the storm's not too bad for you!


----------



## twyla

Thanks Roseandpoos, there's a bit of snow and a lot of ice. Luckily no power outages and we are warm


----------



## twyla

Another damp chilly day
















Beatrice is ever the ham


----------



## twyla

Phew another chilly week gone by, we stayed warm and cozy


----------



## Mfmst

Stay cozy this weekend! Hope you have all poodle and people supplies so you don’t have to drive on icey roads.


----------



## Mufar42

Nice warm & cuddly, thats good plan for the weekend. Good news warmer wether on the way. We will reach into the 70's today. Thank you thank you.


----------



## twyla

As you can see Lenny was "horribly" traumatized by events earlier this week







Here Lenny is with my co-worker 







Lovely Pia







Beautiful Beatrice recouped from her own misadventures


----------



## Rose n Poos

Is the wee beard making a comeback?


----------



## twyla

Rose n Poos, yes the wee beard is coming back :wink:


----------



## twyla

Another week gone, Pia's 4th gotcha day is only a week away, Beatrice with be 5 in April and Lenny is 18 months old oh my how time has flown


----------



## twyla

My adventure this week was taking group shots, Everyone was freshly groomed last week. I was tired of grooming the girls long hair and frankly so were they. I haven't had Pia and Beatrice trimmed this short in three years, around when I started my new job. 

I forgot how goofy Pia looks with short ears

























































I also sheared the hair off the girls tails I have to take pictures :smile:


----------



## Muggles

So cute! Lenny has the best grin


----------



## lily cd re

Those group shots are a challenge aren't they? It is interesting to look at them when you take off hair that hasn't been off in a while isn't it? I see that Pia like my Lily slacks the more generous ear leather that Lenny and Javvy have. I know someone who has a GCh poodle who stays in a continental because the person is worried that taking the coat down is going to reveal faults hiding under the show coat. I suppose even Ch dogs have hidden secrets more often than we realize.


The biggest thing here though is that they look so happy and cute together!


----------



## twyla

Thanks Catherine, they are indeed happy. I didn't remember how short the girls legs, and wow they are in comparison to Lenny's legs. The shave down reveals all.

Bea has a little bit of a ewe neck, Pia's elbows tip out while one wrist is off angled. 

Lenny is indeed well built.

I love them all, and we get a nice break from grooming


----------



## Skylar

Oh boy, that is short - but definitely gives everyone a break from grooming. I love the look of shaved ears but I'm too scared to do it with Babykins. How did you do the tails? Did you just use the same blade as you used on their bodies?


----------



## twyla

I used the same clippers as the body shaving towards the tip of the tail
Pia's tail







Beatrice's tail


----------



## twyla

chilling on a Sunday afternoon


----------



## twyla

It's cold wet, icy but we are all tucked up and warm
Pia looks bit messy she needs a face wash and her TK trimmed







Leonard is bored, please throw a toy MA







Beatrice is what... wait... never mind lemme sleep


----------



## Dogs4Life

Bea definitely has the "you woke me up to take a picture?" look. I get those from my pups, too.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## twyla

Miss Pia did well at the eye doctor








nosy Lenny







even nosier Bea


----------



## twyla

The wild bunch was so good this week it was a mad house at work and I had back spasms


----------



## twyla

Ah the gang, sitting pretty being good as I take a required OSHA 30 online course this week, which I passed :smile:


----------



## twyla

Everybody being silly at the vets








































Bonus picture of Gracie


----------



## Dechi

twyla said:


> Everybody being silly at the vets


Oh my lord, they are all soooo cute but Leonard and Gracie win the cuteness contest !


----------



## twyla

Thanks Dechi, I have to say I am enjoying Gracie a lot these days I finally can see the cute that she is


----------



## Charlie's Person

twyla said:


> Everybody being silly at the vets
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 447443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 447445
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 447447
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 447449
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 447451
> 
> 
> Bonus picture of Gracie
> 
> View attachment 447453


All very jolly looking!

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## twyla

The gang


----------



## twyla

The gang had fun coming to work with me this week


----------



## Ghost

Precious babies!


----------



## twyla

Bea and Zoe























































Bonus Gracie, I love her long hair


----------



## twyla

I've had company at work, everyone got a trim and Lenny being stinkin' cute








































































Started my allergy testing yes I am allergic to dogs, which I already knew


----------



## Mufar42

You are so fortunate that your lil gang can accompany you on the job. I hope your allergy testing goes well. I think my daughter may soon need testing herself, seems to get sick with respiratory problems much to often lately, I am sure having her cat, dog and tortoise in her room doesn't help. WE switched out the tortoises substrate to something that doesn't make so much dust and I bought her a new air purifier so hopefully thats helping.


----------



## twyla

Thanks Mufar, I am lucky I can bring my pups with me. My Allergist gave me the look when I said I slept with my dogs and cat, I am allergic to the cat as well but I am far more allergic to the outside world. Trees, grass, ragweed and indoor stuff like dust and dust mites turns out I am now allergic to mold yippee, I still have more testing to go.

No I am not giving up the pets, they just get bathed is all.


----------



## twyla

The gang is bathed, buffed and puffed
















Lenny with Emily


----------



## Mufar42

Allergies stink for sure...I have allergies to mold spores, grass, oak trees etc. but all are very manageable for me. Years ago I went for weekly hots then I didn't need them and for years I was fine. Now I have some minor issues and sometimes require an oct antihistamine but not daily. My daughter get bad bronchitis every year, she is an adult but I am thinking she has allergies developing. This last cold she had for over 3 1/2 wee3ks was given antibiotics and while now feels better still has the nagging cough which is really bad and makes her throw- up. She will take oct antihistamine but it doesn't ever dry it up, drip drip cough cough. Soon she needs to go see an allergist I suppose.


----------



## twyla

My pups and I were busy this week


----------



## twyla

Busy week


----------



## twyla

Fluffed and clean watching the world


----------



## twyla

Just chillin'


----------



## twyla

The week oi started off Scary ended a lot less scary :amen:

Beatrice had her tumors removed and a umbilical hernia repair,
























Stitches







Staples


----------



## twyla




----------



## Rose n Poos

Poor baby Bea. Looks like everyone is taking care of each other .


----------



## twyla

Rose n Poos said:


> Poor baby Bea. Looks like everyone is taking care of each other .


Thanks Rose n Poos, the poodles genuinely love one another.


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla

Oi what a week
On to the poodles


----------



## twyla

Pia just doesn't want to pose


----------



## twyla

Oh wait here she is


----------



## twyla

The mighty Bea


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## Finn's mum

Beautiful picture, lovely to have them all together.


----------



## twyla

Soooooo sleepy


----------



## MaizieFrosty

Beautiful poodle siblings


----------



## Carolinek

Hard to tell where poodles ends and the blanket starts! Very cute, what a life!


----------



## twyla

https://youtu.be/Yot5ieVsP_s


----------



## Dechi

twyla said:


> https://youtu.be/Yot5ieVsP_s


Nice but too short, we want to see more !


----------



## twyla

even the non poodle who is looking pretty pleased with herself


----------



## twyla

I am surrounded


----------



## Dogs4Life

Surrounded by poodles....the best life.


----------



## twyla

I have this monkey too but yeah surrounded by poodles is pretty sweet


----------



## twyla

Zzzzzzzzzzzz it's been a tiring long week.


----------



## twyla

All ready for Labor day


----------



## twyla

Another week flies by


----------



## Dogs4Life

Wow, Lenny can sure grow a nice beard!


----------



## twyla

Thx Dogs4Life, Len does have a lovely coat


----------



## twyla

The gang is chillin on a nice September weekend


----------



## Dogs4Life

Looks like a chill kind of day  What toy does Lenny have? It's super cute. I am trying to get Miracle to play with something other than her alligator.


----------



## twyla

Lenny has his pink bunny, he has three of them pink, blue and yellow, they are made by Spot ethical pets.


----------



## twyla

The gang chilling out in the wee hours this morning


----------



## Mufar42

The crew looks all happy and relaxed. For the first time in like forever it is cooler outside this morning than inside with the ac. Just a hint of autumn. I'm going to kick down the ac some, lol


----------



## twyla

Too early for Pia but Bea and Lenny are ready for anything


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## Mufar42

About how I feel this morning a few days of cold, its been 40 degree F the pat two mornings, son that is enough winter from. I'm over it. I can't get warm this morning and I'm ready to crawl back under the blankets.


----------



## twyla

The chilly week had us all indoors


----------



## twyla

Tucked in and cozy with the cold weather outside


----------



## twyla

Oh so fluffy


----------



## twyla

Trimmed and pretty


----------



## twyla

Long week we are sleeping in


----------



## twyla

Lenny








Waiting patiently Bea








Not taking my picture Pia


----------



## twyla

Pia posing


----------



## Asta's Mom

Can't help loving your babies - thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## twyla

Asta's Mom said:


> Can't help loving your babies - thanks for posting the pictures.


Thanks Asta's Mom, been very busy these day but I do my best to take my weekly photos


----------



## Charmed

I found you! Am having a bit of trouble navigating the new forum. Your gang is as good looking as ever. That Pia trying to escape the camera is so funny. Lenny has turned out to be quite the looker. Bea is the real pro at showing off her best side. Hope the incoming cold snap does not affect the warmth of their (your) home.


----------



## twyla

Charmed said:


> I found you! Am having a bit of trouble navigating the new forum. Your gang is as good looking as ever. That Pia trying to escape the camera is so funny. Lenny has turned out to be quite the looker. Bea is the real pro at showing off her best side. Hope the incoming cold snap does not affect the warmth of their (your) home.


Thanks Charmed. Yes you found me and the gang, we are well the weather is a rollercoaster of warm and cold, but the pups are safe and warm none the less


----------



## twyla

erry Christmas from Santa and
dears


----------



## twyla

Pizza posers


----------



## twyla

Ever hopeful Lenny


----------



## Charmed

Aw, little girls and poodles are my favorite!


----------



## twyla

Sittin' pretty


----------



## twyla

Seems I missed a week
Silly me the littles from last week


----------



## twyla

The gang this week


----------



## Fenris-wolf

???


----------



## Grannyhorsesitter

twyla said:


> I like doing weekly photos of my poodles , so here's where I'll post them
> What a week, the gang needs a trim and bath but I did a quick sanitary face trim.
> 
> What a beard Lenny a.k.a Mr. Leonard Pink
> View attachment 445291
> 
> Serious Bea or Princess Beatrice
> View attachment 445293
> 
> and Beautiful Pia or my very sassy little pop star Miss Pia Maria
> View attachment 445295


Cute family!


----------



## twyla

Another gone by, it's way too warm out so Bea is nekkid and the rest of us are snuggling because been a long week.
Pia hurt her elbow last night, scared me silly because she shrieked and was all wobbly. Vet said she just pulled a muscle and Pia is taking metacam for the inflammation and discomfort.
WAY too much drama this week with Walter the cat, he is still ill and I am weary for a long hard week at work and so we are tucked in for the night


----------



## twyla

kilitasi said:


> Thanks MollyMuiMa, they make my days


Huh????
I am twyla and these guys are my poodle gang Princess Beatrice, Miss Pia Maria and Mr. Leonard Pink.
I love MollyMuiMa and her girl Molly but Huh????


----------



## PeggyTheParti

twyla said:


> Huh????
> I am twyla and these guys are my poodle gang Princess Beatrice, Miss Pia Maria and Mr. Leonard Pink.
> I love MollyMuiMa and her girl Molly but Huh????


It's a bot, I think. Did the same thing with one of my posts today. Just copies and pastes. They also randomly paste posts from other forums like Reddit.

Edit: I reported them


----------



## Vita

Spam and bot removed.


----------



## twyla

Photo blitz of the gang


----------



## Rose n Poos

I look forward to your photo updates .Your babies are the bees knees!


----------



## twyla

Rose n Poos said:


> I look forward to your photo updates .Your babies are the bees knees!


You said Bea's knee?
thank you Rose n poos


----------



## Mimi - The Black Poodle

So lovely 










Love, Mimi, Franz & Merlin ❤
Mimi Instagram and Franz Instagram


----------



## twyla

Far too much excitement this week
Here is the gang
Top picture is my favorite of Beatrice she burrows in and under blankets


----------



## Mufar42

Such a happy crew!


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla

Chilling pups


----------



## twyla

Pia had a opthtmalogist appointment today, did good only two lashes to be plucked otherwise her eyes are doing great.
So everyone came to work and had fun


----------



## twyla

The gang








Darn happy


----------



## twyla

Ah yeah nothing like my pups to chill with


----------



## twyla

Ever rotating cots






















Everyone is hanging with me whilst I work


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## Asta's Mom

The gang is so sweet. See Mr Pink's wee little is growing out - cute


----------



## twyla

Thanks Claire, I am loving the chin hair, it makes Len well Len


----------



## twyla

Baths are on the schedule, nails too I need to trim Bea for her continued use of her Thunder shirt, 
My last groom was wonky but I wasn't into doing it, holiday isolation blues. 
Clean and tangle free was enough. The wonkiness annoys me so I will tidy it up this weekend.


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## Rose n Poos




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla

And one panther Walter Grey


----------



## Mimi - The Black Poodle

What a sweeties we have here 🥰










Poodle team 🖤🖤🖤


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla

0


----------



## twyla




----------



## Rose n Poos

Oh, those faces! and a snuggly pile of poodles to boot


----------



## twyla

Thanks Rose n poos, they got a good scrub today and we have been snuggling up


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla

We need a good scrub


----------



## reraven123

Scrub-a-dub-dub three pups in a tub!


----------



## twyla

We are clean ~
Treat monsters


----------



## twyla

A trip to the vet for vaccines for all the pups


----------



## Rose n Poos

That is a happy looking bunch .


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla

Happy 4th from the gang


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Happy 4th to you and your cutie pies!


----------



## twyla

Thank you, we are tucked in playing indoor fetch and eating cod skins


----------



## Rose n Poos

Happy 4th to you and your gang!


----------



## twyla

Thank you, I hope you and your pups had a good holiday


----------



## twyla

Lazy holiday weekend


----------



## Rose n Poos

Snoozy poos


----------



## twyla




----------



## Mufar42

They are all looking quite good! Hope everyone is feeling good too!


----------



## twyla

We are better now with new meds for Bea she is feeling better


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla

Peaceful relaxing day with the gang~Leonard, Pia and Beatrice


----------



## twyla

We are scrubbed and clean~Leonard. Pia and Beatrice


----------



## twyla




----------



## Mufar42

They look so sweet and comfy!


----------



## twyla




----------



## Liz

Good morning, Ms. Twyla and gang. Happy Saturday!


----------



## twyla

Good morning Liz Happy Saturday to you as well


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## Rose n Poos

When did Mr Pink get his license, or is he still on a training permit?


----------



## twyla

Rose n Poos said:


> When did Mr Pink get his license, or is he still on a training permit?


Thank you for the laugh
Yes Len has his training permit or a least he thinks he does by the look on his face


----------



## twyla

Bonus pics of Walter Grey my big ole boo and the pointy earred devil Gracie


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## Liz

Looks like a fierce game of tug!


----------



## twyla




----------



## Rose n Poos




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## Olive Love

twyla said:


> View attachment 471235
> 
> View attachment 471236
> 
> View attachment 471237
> 
> View attachment 471238


Are the cat and Gracie part of the gang too?


----------



## twyla

They are my non poodles, what's your point?


----------



## Liz

You have a handsome gang, Twyla. A testament to your hard work with them over the years.


----------



## twyla

Thanks Liz, I do my best


----------



## twyla




----------



## Charmed

I did not realize how big your cat was... or how tiny the dogs are? My kitty would love all of the knitted throws you have,She likes to burrow.


----------



## twyla

Charmed thank you
Walter is a big boy, I refer to him as a panther. 15 pound vs 6 1/2 to 11 pound dogs, the dogs are wee in comparison


----------



## Liz

The way he's sneaking up behind Mr. Leonard Pink, Walter looks like a panther!


----------



## Charmed

No wonder Walter looks so big; he is big!🐱


----------



## twyla




----------



## Liz

They look great, Twyla! I'm always amazed by your energy and industriousness.


----------



## twyla

Liz said:


> They look great, Twyla! I'm always amazed by your energy and industriousness.


Thank you Liz, I have been grooming poodles my mom's and my own for 15 years. I never once didn't think I couldn't groom my own dogs. 
I build things for a living, and I love making things


----------



## Liz

Mia is so dirty so often that several friends have commented that they believe her to be a cream and brown parti. I wonder how to go back to washing her every week or two when I don't have the energy to explain color genetics.


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla

Happy New Year


----------



## Porkchop

Happy new year to you and your gang of animals!


----------



## Rose n Poos

Happy New Year to you and your crew 🎉


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## Rose n Poos

Thanks for the smile


----------



## twyla




----------



## fjm

They all look very snuggly - except the one swimming!


----------



## twyla

fjm said:


> They all look very snuggly - except the one swimming!


Thanks fjm, they are all snuggly it is bitter cold here. Even the thr finned one, his tank is 75 degrees


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla

Poodles Playing
Nice to see Bea playing


----------



## twyla

Nope still like taking pictures of toddlers


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## Liz

Good morning, gang!


----------



## Rose n Poos

The Gracie ear shot!


----------



## Streetcar

twyla said:


> View attachment 474333
> View attachment 474334
> View attachment 474335
> View attachment 474336
> 
> View attachment 474337
> 
> View attachment 474338


Look at the love and cohesion you have created! You're conducting such a challenging symphony, Twyla ❤💕👏👏👏.


----------



## twyla

Tater tot?


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla

Opthmalogist appointment and kitty dentals a busy week


----------



## twyla




----------



## Asta's Mom

Love to see the poodles relaxing at your workplace - great gang, indeed


----------



## Rose n Poos




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## 94Magna_Tom

twyla said:


> View attachment 475818
> View attachment 475821
> View attachment 475819
> View attachment 475820
> View attachment 475822
> 
> View attachment 475823


Quite the gang!


----------



## twyla

94Magna_Tom said:


> Quite the gang!


They are truly besties


----------



## Rose n Poos

I'm so in love with your whole crew 😍


----------



## twyla




----------



## fjm

They all look very comfy!


----------



## Liz

What a cozy morning!


----------



## twyla




----------



## Liz

Love seeing Bea's new collar!


----------



## twyla

Thanks Liz, Gooby makes them and they are very comfortable for my lumpy girl, no pressure or chaffing on her lumps.


----------



## twyla

Boring, boring , boring is life without seeing peoples Momo has been taking us to her works place, it is fun to see these peoples but Momo says we cannot comment, everytime someone comes to the doors this place has so many how does she know when the come, the peoples don't even use the bing bongs to let us know they are coming in. So we tell her and we goes and says hai. Bea knows the rules but she was zooming around cuz Pia was with her. Pia got in trouble, Momo tied her to the leash cuz Pia wouldn't come when called, I could tell her that you can wanders around just run when Momo calls.
I was feeling poorly, I hurted myself, it hurted do much I wouldn't takes a friend fry so Momo took me to the Dawgter, the Dawgter says I wasn't hurted that he could tell but I might of pinched something and I didn't pinch nothing I swear, I likes this Dawgter normally cuz he has chin hair like mine but I couldn't sees it, hiding it he was. Which is why I was behaving so good at works and my sissies were silly.
Leonard 
_I understand the woes of being in with the furry set, the pups came to we work with me yesterday had a load of fun seeing my co-workers, Bea was so happy and jolly to see everyone, there were a lot of visitors and she alerts to people coming in but ignores the two door bells. Pia decided she could wander without coming when called, at work this a no no so she got tethered to me for a bit after that she stayed local. Leonard scared me to death Thursday when I came in the door after coming home from work he started shrill whinging, I couldn't soothe him with treat or pets, not sure what happened but was instructed by the to give him Metacam, no bunny slaying for Len and to being comfortable to settle lasted roughly a day, he is himself again being a tough guy_


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## Rose n Poos

Celebrating every brilliant moment


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## Asta's Mom

No longer a wee beard on Mr Pink - it has really grow. Quite the gentleman.


----------



## twyla

Haha, no Lenny still has the.wee beard








Just hides against his white neck


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## Porkchop

I’m loving the shaved ears look on all the poods! So cute.


----------



## twyla

Thanks, I like it myself


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## Rose n Poos

Love them all! The first two photos are particularly poodly sweet.


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## Rose n Poos

Summer trims all around!


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## Rose n Poos

And now I have Mairzy Doats earworming me


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## Liz

Glad to see the whole gang celebrating Bea's special day.


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla

Liz said:


> Glad to see the whole gang celebrating Bea's special day.


Since Beatrice is on strict rest, we have spent the day in munching on fresh fruit


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla

I rarely take pictures on our walks because the walk is more important th han a photo op but the trail we walk on is beautiful


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla

Photo shoot
We can't sit still


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla

O


----------



## Asta's Mom

Great pictures of the gang.


----------



## twyla




----------



## Rose n Poos

It took me a minute to decide that there wasn't a 4th fuzzy rear tunneling under the gang in the first photo


----------



## twyla




----------

